# Batch-script... mehrzeilige String-Variable mit anführungszeigen?



## rethus (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hab eben ein Script fertiggestellt, das eine .reg-Datei im System installiert.
Da ich aber nicht möchte, das jeder in die Reg-Datei reinschaun kann, möchte ich diese üerb eine Batchdatei (die später in exe umgewandelt wird) includieren bzw. erzeugen lassen.

Dazu möchte ich die gesamten registry-Schlüssel infach in der 1. batch-Datei einer Variablen zuordnen, und deren Inhalt bei Programmaufruf dann in eine temporäre Datei schreiben...

so nach dem motto %RegKeys% > tmp.reg

Nachdem die Registry-Keys eingefügt wurden, lösche ich dann die tmp.reg-Datei wieder.

Was ich wissen möchte... wie bekomme ich es hin, die ca 400 Zeilen Registry-Code in eine Variable unterzubringen.

Die Problematik, ist das in den Regkeys auch (Anführungszeichen) " enthalten sind.

Wie unter php mit einfachen Anführungszeichen geht das sicher nicht, oder?

php:

```
$test ='Hallo das ist ein Test "Der Test" der auch wieder zuende ist
        aber der durchaus wie man sieht mehrzeilig sein kann';
```


----------



## chrysler (7. Juni 2007)

Hi.
Was wollstn mit der Registry machen?


----------

